
FedEx Offers Coupon If Users Enable Flash on Browser - coloneltcb
http://www.fedex.com/us/office/no-flash.html
======
teilo
FedEx is at the cutting edge of 1990s web technology.

Seriously, this does not surprise me at all. Their desktop products are also a
travesty. When UPS had moved WorldShip to SQL Server, FedEx was still stuck in
Visual Café.

------
markwakeford
Do I get more coupons if i use IE7 while we're at it ?

------
jbob2000
Cheaper to offer $5 off a purchase than to spend hundred of thousands of
dollars rewriting their printing application.

------
tgragnato
Now I'm curious. Why all this? The slow agony of Flash has already become
something surreal.

FedEx, need developers?

------
teaneedz
This is the funniest thing I've seen today.

Did they not get the memo that Flash is dead?

------
relics443
They must have an exploit, and they're pivoting to ransomware. Dang.

